# New TTC'er!



## Prayin42lines

Hi! I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself! I'm 21 years old and happily married DH is 28. We've been TTCing for a little over 3 months now. No luck due to my irregular cycles, and lack of OV. Started taking vitex the 19th of March, and we're praying for our 2 lines one day!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB!


----------



## Prayin42lines

Hi thank you so much!


----------



## Kalesgirlxo

I've been on this site, here and there, but not actually really sure how to work forums&#8230; I'm ttc, after a loss, last year around this time&#8230;

Took a while for myself and now am actively ttc&#8230; everywhere I look I see either pregnant women or babies.. it's driving me bonkers..

I'm nervous&#8230;but excited&#8230;mainly because I don't really have anyone to talk to about this&#8230;

I hope I can make some friends on here to share some conversations with and relate to!!


----------



## Kalesgirlxo

Hi there! Congrats on ttc, maybe we'll be able to do it together&#8230; i'm in the same boat. 24, from Canada, and actively trying.. my cycles are irregular, so i'm kind of confused as well.

Anyway, know that you're not by yourself !!


----------



## Prayin42lines

I'm sorry for your loss :nope::hugs: but yes! making friends on here would be amazing, or just have someone to understand what you're going through!


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome & good luck! :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## Cesca

Welcome !


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :dust:


----------

